# Aftermarket stereo with lots of hair pulling please help!



## BjornWidlund (Jan 17, 2021)

Hey everyone! New here. I recently bought a 2012 4cyl LT 6 spd. My issue is that I didn't want to upgrade my deck in this car as it's my daily but I wanted to put my soundsystem in it. I've done audio systems many times but this has really stumped me. I am having what appears to be ANC (Active noise canceling) interference going to my sub. 1 I'm not sure if I have ANC 2 where would I look to disconnect it? The car has a base audio package with no amp as far as I can tell. It is not in the trunk. Any help is GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Is the bass cutting out? are you using a LOC tap to get the bass?


----------



## BjornWidlund (Jan 17, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Is the bass cutting out? are you using a LOC tap to get the bass?


When I play music through the amplifier amd sub I have added I goes into a solid single tone Hum that doesn't stop until I shut it off. I'm on many car audio pages and everyone is saying I have a ANC loop as everything else is perfectly wired. Yes I am using a LOC tapped to the rear door speakers. Wiring is correct on them. I have good RCA cables a solid ground good power cable amp is mint subwoofer is brand new everything works until its run through the stereo in this cruze. And I'm very stumped. Noone has been able to help me locate the ANC IF I HAVE IT at all.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Are you meaning Active Noise Cancellation? Do you get a hum with the RCA cables disconnected?


----------



## BjornWidlund (Jan 17, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Are you meaning Active Noise Cancellation? Do you get a hum with the RCA cables disconnected?


No hum with them disconnected. Only when RCA cable is connected from headunit to amp. Yes active noise cancelation. Basically everything works perfect until it's hooked to the factory deck via LOC. And LOC is also wired correctly.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

An aftermarket head unit would probably fix your issue.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Get an aftermarket Android head. Like a px5 or px6 Android head unit (dasaita/hot audio, joying, etc.). Plug and play install for most of them. I had my old pioneer out and the new one installed in under an hour. Just get one starting at like 300 or 400 bucks or more. With a built in dsp if you can. There are lots of mods and custom firmware for them. Granted, it doesn't sound as.good as the pioneer, but the slight lack of quality (I also don't have very expensive speakers either) it makes up for in functionality.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RoninDusette said:


> Get an aftermarket Android head. Like a px5 or px6 Android head unit (dasaita/hot audio, joying, etc.). Plug and play install for most of them. I had my old pioneer out and the new one installed in under an hour. Just get one starting at like 300 or 400 bucks or more. With a built in dsp if you can. There are lots of mods and custom firmware for them. Granted, it doesn't sound as.good as the pioneer, but the slight lack of quality (I also don't have very expensive speakers either) it makes up for in functionality.


He's Back!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BjornWidlund said:


> Hey everyone! New here. I recently bought a 2012 4cyl LT 6 spd. My issue is that I didn't want to upgrade my deck in this car as it's my daily but I wanted to put my soundsystem in it. I've done audio systems many times but this has really stumped me. I am having what appears to be ANC (Active noise canceling) interference going to my sub. 1 I'm not sure if I have ANC 2 where would I look to disconnect it? The car has a base audio package with no amp as far as I can tell. It is not in the trunk. Any help is GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!


The SQ Car Audio Thread V2
Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter


----------

